# Audax National 400 - June 15 2013



## Spartak (6 Mar 2013)

Anyone here riding this years National 400.
Starting in Tiverton with controls at Minehead, Bath, Chepstow, Wotton-under-edge and Frome.

My first 400km ride 

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-401/#more


----------



## Baggy (6 Mar 2013)

Wanted to have a go at it, but have volunteered to help run a control...have ridden the Chepstow to Tiverton section though and it's a really good route.


----------



## Spartak (6 Mar 2013)

I'm riding Barrys Ball Buster in a couple of weeks, to try & get the legs going !


----------



## PoweredByVeg (6 Mar 2013)

Did the National 400 last year. With controls at regular intervals you'll have no problems getting fed and watered, and maybe a bit of shuteye too.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (7 Mar 2013)

I'd like to try the National 400, maybe when it's a bit closer to home!


----------



## PpPete (7 Mar 2013)

We'll probably be there. Last year's was good, and this is closer to home.


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2013)

This years route passes within 200 metres of my house 

Will give me a chance to wrap up for the evening / night section !


----------



## Ian H (14 Apr 2013)

More details about the route have been published: www.ukcyclist.co.uk/auknational400


----------



## Spartak (11 May 2013)

Train tickets booked 

Now just have to get some miles in my legs !!!


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2013)

Full and final details are at http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/auknational400
There's just under two weeks to go. Still time to get an entry in. Over 90 so far, so don't delay.


----------



## Chutzpah (4 Jun 2013)

You'll be going near my house too! Nearly responded to a shout to help at the control at Peasedown St John then realised that I've already got engagements that day. If they don't happen though I'll be there volunteering.

I go through the Two Tunnels route everyday as part of my commute, it's a great experience.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2013)

Volunteers will all be welcomed with open arms. If you're in the area but not riding, please consider coming along to help. Best to tell us beforehand.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jun 2013)

Message as emailed to all riders:-

Hi,

Thanks for entering this year's National 400. Please find all details including routesheet and gps files at http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/auknational400.

Note that the routesheet has been revised this week, so please ensure you have the latest version. Gps files are unchanged.

If you are staying overnight at the start, please note the following:-
* There is limited parking. Car-share or use other means of transport if possible.
* Bring your own bedding.
* Avoid noise and disturbance as there are houses closely adjacent.

On the route: There is a road closed sign a few kms after Somerton. You may go through as they're not working over the weekend, but beware that there may be trenches with temporary covering and other road workings. Take care.

We look forward to seeing you at the start.

Bonne route,

The National 400 team.


----------



## Banjo (12 Jun 2013)

Mrs Banjo and I available for Chepstow control if wanted?


----------



## Spartak (12 Jun 2013)

Will be ensuring I get VFM on this ride, may go for the Lanterne Rouge 

Nervously looking forward to it !!!


----------



## Ian H (12 Jun 2013)

Thanks Banjo. Don't worry Spartak, we'll look after you (and shove you out of the door in good time to get to the next control  )


----------



## Philip Whiteman (13 Jun 2013)

Hmmmm, looks very windy 

But with Mr H's sunshine all will be well.


----------



## Banjo (16 Jun 2013)

With the Chepstow control now closed were home enjoying a glass of wine to be followed by 8 hours shuteye.

Having only done 100 and 200s myself I take my hat off to anyone doing the longer distances especially on a windy day like today. Some riders had to walk across the Severn bridge due to the cross winds.

I hope all the riders who were still riding at Chepstow make it round safely and in time . Good Luck


----------



## Baggy (16 Jun 2013)

Well, just about everyone made it round so well done to all who completed the ride, particularly those who were riding their first 400.

Chuffy and I got home from the start/finish control about an hour ago, the weekend went by in a blur of breakfasts, washing up and then more breakfasts! Worn out, but an enjoyable wekend


----------



## Spartak (16 Jun 2013)

Baggy said:


> Well, just about everyone made it round so well done to everyone who completed the ride, particularly those who were riding their first 400.
> 
> Chuffy and I got home from the start/finish control about an hour ago, the weekend went by in a blur of breakfasts, washing up and then more breakfasts! Worn out, but an enjoyable wekend


 

Yep, it was my first 400 & I thoroughly enjoyed it ( inc the last leg  )
The tailwind at the beginning helped compensate for the early rain, and thankfully missed a downpour in Taunton. made good time to the control at Hadspen. Continued to ride stongly & crossing the deserted Severn Bridge was surreal !
Thanks to Banjo for being the 'bike' overseer at Bulwark - a good job well done, & hello 
A short section to the control at Kingswood before the hard night section back to Hadspen, where I even managed an hours sleep.
Another long challenging section to the Arrivee ( possibly due to tiredness ) but once back at HQ an English breakfast washed down by Scrumpy numbed any pain !!!

Thanks to all helpers for your excellent support throughout the whole event, and whats more everything was included in the entry fee ( possibly the best cycling related £20 I've ever spent ).

Where will next years 'National' be ?


----------



## steve52 (16 Jun 2013)

whats the time limt for a ride of this distance


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jun 2013)

steve52 said:


> whats the time limt for a ride of this distance



Around 27 hours including any stops/sleep etc. It's based around a 15 km/h minimum speed, so in some rides you get a bit longer if it's over-distance


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jun 2013)

Spartak said:


> Yep, it was my first 400 & I thoroughly enjoyed it ( inc the last leg  )
> The tailwind at the beginning helped compensate for the early rain, and thankfully missed a downpour in Taunton. made good time to the control at Hadspen. Continued to ride stongly & crossing the deserted Severn Bridge was surreal !
> Thanks to Banjo for being the 'bike' overseer at Bulwark - a good job well done, & hello
> A short section to the control at Kingswood before the hard night section back to Hadspen, where I even managed an hours sleep.
> ...



Rumour has it the National 400 is heading for Yorkshire in 2014.

Well done on your fist 400 :thumsup: - now, what 600 are you riding?


----------



## steve52 (16 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Around 27 hours including any stops/sleep etc. It's based around a 15 km/h minimum speed, so in some rides you get a bit longer if it's over-distance


 thanks i can do that i think,i did 168 miles in 14 hors in really hard conditions .had 9 hours of rain and head wind


----------



## Spartak (17 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Rumour has it the National 400 is heading for Yorkshire in 2014.
> 
> Well done on your fist 400 :thumsup: - now, what 600 are you riding?



A flat one ???

Any recommendations !


----------



## mcshroom (17 Jun 2013)

Spartak said:


> A flat one ???
> 
> Any recommendations !



Not really. I'm attempting my first a week on Saturday (To Holl and Back) but it starts from Stockport. It is a lot flatter then the National 400 was this year though - I don't think there's even any AAA points.


----------



## Ian H (20 Jun 2013)

I think we can can judge the event a success. 108 entered. 88 started. 77 finished. More than 30 volunteers* manned six controls to feed and look after the riders. The comments have been overwhelmingly positive. Well done to all who finished and many thanks to all who helped. Next year it's in Yorkshire.

*including Chuffy and Baggy of this parish.


----------

